#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  alpha,beta,delta,omega

## Sweet

A state of brainwave and conscious can completely be changed, thru tragic experience or altered thru brain surgery. The deepest level of brainwaves a person might produce in there lifetime are Delta brainwaves which usually only occur during r.e.m sleep, that lasts only for 15 mins. Ofcourse only until the sleep cycle is repeated, me and a friend was discussing about the possibility. Of someone being awake but was produceing Delta and or omega "even more incredible" brainwaves while awake and functional. This however is possible thru lsd-25 or mescaline type drugs. However this is an chemical induce change in the brain, and is not normal or healthy therefore these Delta brainwaves are in a sense I like to call false and uncontrollable and a near glimpse of the raw power of the human mind. But imagine if we were able to unlock this raw energy we have during sleep and able to control it, imagine the creativity of geniuses in the palm of ur hands. I would call this person truly illuminated without a doubt. Awake yet asleep and blinded by the creativity of his own mind a true gift.

----------

